# Which .NET framework do I need for Windows XP SP3?



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

A link would be useful. It's quite confusing to be honest. I have windows XP service pack 3 and recently installed .NET framework 4 from the offline installer that microsoft was offering but when I ran a program named "Sharecash downloader", a message says
"Unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application"

I used the .NET framework 4 installer to "Repair" but I still get the problem. I DID restart the computer after it was installed and I DID use the clean up software of .NET before I installed .NET framework 4. Perhaps I downloaded the wrong version so I was hoping you guys could help me. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Akshay Dwivedi,

I believe it requires .NET Framework 2.0 Which versions of the .NET Framework do you currently have installed? You can see which ones you have via Add/ Remove Programs. There is also Service Pack 1 for this version

The reason version 4.0 might not be working for the software is because the program was originally written to use version 2.0, but hasn't been updated to use version 4.0


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Just to make it more clear (I hope), the version of .Net Framework you need is not determined by the version of Windows you're using. It's determined by the actual application that requires .Net Framework.

Therefore, over time, it's perfectly possible and necessary to have several different versions of .Net Framework installed on your PC, each version required by different applications.

This is why the .Net Framework installer does not remove or overwrite any version which you may have installed previously.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeh sorry, I should have explained that a bit more.

I currently have :-

Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .Net Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2 
Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 
Microsoft .Net Framework 4.0 Client Profile

This doesn't mean that you require all of these as well, but rather what my system in particular requires to run the programs I currently have that require them.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for your support. In the links you have given me TheGift73, the requirements for .NET reads Windows XP service pack 2. So I would suppose that you are aware that my system has service pack 3 and the fact that the requirement list does not mention service pack 3 would not affect me if i would install it? If so, thank you for your time and help


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Akshay Dwivedi.

If you go to Windows Updates you should be able to see Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2 available as an optional update. In XP when you check for updates, choose Custom instead of Express and you should see it there.

Or you can find it here (Microsoft .Net Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2)


----------

